

FOSS community phrases that annoy me - lovskogen
http://www.bomahy.nl/hylke/blog/foss-phrases-that-annoy-me/

======
kaolinite
I must add one here: "But it's not <x>'s fault."

I hear this one a lot if I mention to someone that I've installed Office on a
Windows machine so that I can open a document (it's not LibreOffice's fault
that it can't open a DOCX file perfectly) or installing Photoshop to open a
PSD (it's not Gimp's fault it breaks some of the layout).

And they're right, it isn't their fault. If MS/Adobe/whoever opened up their
file formats, the world would be a better place - but hey, they haven't. Until
they do - or until somebody improves the support (this is the point where the
other annoying phrase comes in: "Why don't you contribute to the project?") -
I have work to do so I'll use the tool that works best.

